# Hello my new found brethren



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

Greetings and salutations to you all! 
I finally worked up the nerve to join in on the wonderfully twisted things I have been reading.I am an amature haunter with a taste for the macabre ingrained so deeply it would take power tools to get them out. I like to make puppets,ghosts and have many ideas for my little cemetery (The Songdog Cemetery and Orphanarium yard haunt debuted in 2007). I have been reading and being inspired by your threads for a while, especially in the realms of celluclay and mache. I hope I have found a play ground for this dark inner child of mine.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome , now that your here you can never leave......:xbones:


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

is that a promise?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yep, pretty much. Welcome!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome SR. Glad to have you here.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to our little psychotic family. Where have you been.....we've been waiting for you!!!!! :zombie:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! 
ooooo...puppets? sounds very creepy.....post some pix as soon as you can!

also....love the name "orphanarium".....


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

welcome SR, glad you could join us, can't wait to see pics of your haunt, sounds wonderfully creepy!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow, did you ever find the right place.... Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome. The macabre may need to be removed from you with power tools, but now that you're here, the only way to separate yourself from us will be through exorcism. And that only has a 15% success rate!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OOOH picture PICTURES...I love pictures. HEY THERE and WELCOME to one of the best places on earth.  They even let ME in!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You'll find lots of like minded ghouls.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

thank you for the ghoulishly warm welcome! I'll get pics up as soon as i can. I'm still figuring out how to use things and navigate the site.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah, the family carnage!I feel at home already.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome Silent Requiem : )


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home SR. We've got enough power tools between all of us to remove everything you got, and maybe add a few things while we're there, hehehe...............


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You are going to like it here. 

Both evil things and power tools reside here. 

Welcome.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

howdy and welcome to the family heheheheheheh of course we can't wait to see some of your handy work!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

I feel all warm and slimy inside.Thanks!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Welcome home SR. We've got enough power tools between all of us to remove everything you got, and maybe add a few things while we're there, hehehe...............


we can rebuild her. We have the technology. We have the capability to build the world's first monster woman. SR will be that woman. Better than she was before. Better, stronger, faster,deadlier!MWAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Silent Requiem said:


> I feel all warm and slimy inside.Thanks!


If you're feelin' "all warm and slimy" you must be in the right place!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome SR 
hope to see your bat soon!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> Better, stronger, faster,deadlier!MWAHAHAHAHA!!


The deadlier part sounds great!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

welcome to the gang of teenagers with the long chains hanging out by the cremetorium listening to the misfits. That's pretty much how messed we are right?


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

I was thinking more like the teenagers who make out in open graves, while waiting to jump out and scare the afterlife out of some unsuspecting mourner.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that might describe it a little better


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh, crap, NOT PUPPETS... NO... just got use to CLOWNS.... CAN'T TAKE IT.......... LEMME OUT............ AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Doors Locked !!! ................. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 
Oh, Welcome


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know what you're talking about.my puppets are very well behaved.see? they do whatever I tell them to...would you care for Leech Woman to get you some tea? Pin Head can get your coat...


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Silent Requiem welcome to HauntForum!! We did meet briefly in chat but I wanted to do the official welcome.*


----------

